# Ventilator Dependence respiratory failure



## Trendale (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello,
Should 518.81 be coded along with VDRF? (V46.11) If the the doctor does not document respiratory failure with VDRF, I only code V46.11. Is this correct?

Thanks!


----------



## mmoran (Jul 16, 2009)

*billing coordinator*

VDRF- means Ventilator Dependent Respiratory Failure 
I have always posted acute or chronic respiratory failure; then the V46.11 for
Ventilator dependence.


----------

